# BUSHMASTER



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

ok y'all. I told ya i would let ya know what was happening with Bushmaster and my carbon 15 that the optics rail was loose. i had got it back on friday, the rail still loose, and i tried calling but they were closed. so i emailed them, a rather pleasant email considering how upset i was...lol. i posted on their face book page and i even opened a twitter account and ?tweeted? about it on their tweet or what ever its called. this mornin i call Bushmaster and told the gentleman what had happened. i was very pleasant because it was not the same guy as before, and asked for a exchange for a aluminum receiver. he informed me that the carbon and aluminum dont interchange. and i asked about exchanging whole uppers. he said he was trying but they are out. and i asked about a upper to build and he said they dont even have most the parts right now and no eta. hmm what to do????? so he was very polite and asked if i would like a full refund for what i paid for it. i said if you cant fix it then yes.

so all in all , they are gonna pay the postage to return it, let me keep the hard case and give me my full money back. not to bad.

its a shame i had to go through much to get a acceptable outcome. i sill wont buy anything freedom group but at least i know one person that works there is very nice and understanding.

so that the update. this week i will send it back and begin to build my own i think
Jeff


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good for you Jeff ! I'm not gonna step in this one. Just glad it all worked out for you.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

well id rather a refund than have them keep dicking me around. its not the soulition but a easy way out for them.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Good for you Jeff ! I'm not gonna step in this one.


Why Tom ? It'll wipe right off. And it's not like you're gonna insult their schooling.....

I'm really glad to hear that they made this situation right with you Jeff. You should invite them to post here.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

i jsut might. thinkin on buildin one don... would be a first for me... theres no motor in it...lmao


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

oneshotcowboy said:


> i jsut might. thinkin on buildin one don... would be a first for me... theres no motor in it...lmao


I dont blame you for building one. Just make sure they send you all your parts





































And let me know when or if you need that vise block


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

i sure will ss and greatly apreciate it


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that it all worked out ok for you.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

well just another update from my bushmaster problem. as they did offer me a full refund, they received the rifle back on 2-1. i called today and the paperwork was filled out on 2-3 but i was told that it will be at least 2 to 3 more weeks before i can expect anything. thats a whole month they will have my rifle and not issue the refund they offered. i sure am glad i was not counting on that money when i ordered my olympic. just thought id keep you guys informed


----------



## piperpilot3tk (Feb 2, 2012)

Continue to push them for a full refund or a replacement with a model that uses standard forged receivers. The carbon 15 is one of the worst rifles ever produced by a major gun manufacturer. Building an AR15 is really easy, I have built several in multiple calibers. Building is a great way to get exactly what you want and save quite a bit of money too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1..... He ordered an Oly


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

i really thought about building one pp3 but i did order me a oly umar in 22-250. i just couldn't resist lol.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

well it finally came today. i got my refund after 30 days of waiting. a refund for my bushmaster carbon 15.. yeah!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd send them a note, thanking them for their speedy service. That's ridiculous....The check should have been cut and mailed the next business day. The technology of today allows them the luxury of a computer i assume...It's nothing more than a few clicks.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

you would think so... when i called them last week they said it takes them a average of 30 days for a refund... you would think they would hurry for no bad publicity but guess they really dont care about that.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

_


oneshotcowboy said:



well it finally came today. i got my refund after 30 days of waiting. a refund for my bushmaster carbon 15.. yeah!!!!

Click to expand...

welcome to corprate America........_


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Most of Corporate America needs an ENEMA !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

AMEN ! Starting with the oil companies ! Glad to hear they finally gave you the $ back Jeff near season's end...Basteges.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

well good thing i had enough to order my umar and ill be ready next season. new place new gun and might just have to buy a new call too...lol


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Glad they finally got it completed. It seems at times like if we have to pay in MUST be right away or penalties, if they have to pay, you'll get it when you see it and like it.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

ya i wonder how they would like it if i ordered a weapon and told them to ship it it would be a month before i would pay for it... bet that would go over like a ton of bricks


----------

